# 2-DIN Screen



## VWDi0 (Mar 16, 2005)

I need help looking for a 2-Din screen like this one http://www.mobileonesales.com/...5.htm for my ride. I don't want to buy it without knowing what else is out there. Please post some links or model #'s of some others like it. I also would like to know were to get the OEM navi from. Thanx!


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: 2-DIN Screen (VWDi0)*

if your looking for something similar, and better.. eclipse has a new double din w/ navi


----------



## VWDi0 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: 2-DIN Screen (flashback)*

does the navi use a DVD or a preloaded HDD


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: 2-DIN Screen (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_if your looking for something similar, and better.. eclipse has a new double din w/ navi

deffinitly go with the eclipse if you are looking for sound quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: 2-DIN Screen (CarNut84GTi)*

Pioneer has one coming out that I have my eye on.


----------

